# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Σπόροι υγείας

## μαρια ν

Καλημερα εχτες πηγα να αγορασω τροφη για τους παπαγαλους μου στο πετ[εχει μονο τροφες οχι ομως
ζωακια] και τον ρωτησα τι αλλο μπορω να παρω και μου ειπε οτι θα φερει σπορους υγειας τι ειναι
και πως τους χρησιμοποιω και κατι ακομα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ειχε ριγανη σε σταγονες αλλα και σε 
μεγαλη συσκευασια που το παιρνουν οι εκτροφης τις  σταγονες τις βαζω στο νερο και σε τι τα βοηθαει
σας ευχαριστω και συγνωμη για τις πολλες αποριες μου.

----------


## akoylini

Mαρια σχετικα με την ριγανη,παρε απο αυτην που εχεις στο σπιτι και απλα τριψε την στα σπορια η το αυγο.αν μπει στο νερο δεν ξερω ποσες ωρες μπορεις να αφησεις το νερο εκει,επισης ειναι σιγουρο πως καμια σχεση δεν θα εχει η εφαρμογη της ριγανης στο νερο με το να την τρωνε αυτουσια,τελος κανε και το αλλο,αντε παρε ενα γλαστρακι ριγανη (2.50 ευρω)βαλε την στον κηπο σου και κοβε κλαρακια ολοφρεσκα,κρεμασε τα στο κλουβι και θα μεινεις εκπληκτη με το αποτελεσμα.
σποροι υγειας αν και ακομα αναρωτιεμε γιατι τους λεμε ετσι ειναι συνιθως οι παρακατω σποροι
σπόρους chia, foniopaddy ,καμέλιας,Περίλλα, το Αγκάθι Μαρίας και πολλοι ακομα.
εγω ειμαι σταθερος στον σπορο Chia

----------


## μαρια ν

εχω αποξηραμενη ριγανη που  μαζεψα απο το χωριο μου το καλοκαιρι κανει η να την τριψω 
και να την βαλω στην αυγοτροφη που πηρα [στα μπατζυ βαζω αυγο, τα κοτατιλ δεν το τρωνε 
με τιποτα ετσι αγορασα εχτες ετοιμη και την ανακατεψα με την τροφη τους].

----------


## akoylini

φυσικα και κανει,δωσε τους την σε οποια μορφη μπορεις,ητε στο κλωναρι της ητε τριμμενη.μην παρεις αυτο το υγρο που ειπες.
τι αυγοτροφη πηρες για τα κοκατιλ?δεν νομιζω αυτα τα χρωμματιστα παραμυθια που πουλανε ετσι?στο αυγο θα επιμενεις με τα κοκκατιλ,κοψε το στην μεση και αστο να το δουν σαν παιχνιδι,ριξε και λιγους σπορους απο πανω και καποια στιγμη θα φανε.

----------


## akoylini

αυτο ειναι ενα κλαρι φρεσκιας ριγανης που εκοψα απο το μπαλκονι μου.
σε λιγο δεν θα υπαρχει τιποτα απο αυτο....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## μαρια ν

Ηαυγοτροφη που πηρα ε ιναι της qu....... δεν ξερω αν κανει να πω το ονομα της  πιστευω να 
καταλαβες

----------


## akoylini

αν θυμαμαι καλα τα παιδια δεν θεωρουν διαφημηση ενα προιον αλλα το καταστημα.στο λεω γιατι ο άμοιρος δεν καταλαβα πια πηρες!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Ειναι της quiko η αυγοτροφη

----------


## jk21

ΡΙΓΑΝΗ να δινεις και φρεσκια σε κλαρακι ,και ξερη τριμμενη με μουλτι στην αυγοτροφη αλλα θα ηθελα να μου πεις και την ονομασια του σκευασματος με εκχυλισμα ριγανης .αν ειναι απο origanum vulgare και οχι marjoram (αυτη ειναι απλα για την χωνευση ) να την παρεις.πες μου τα στοιχεια του σκευασματος να κοιταξω μηπως την ξερω .το εκχυλισμα ειναι πολυ ισχυροτερο σκευασμα γιατι εχει αιθερια ελαια της και μερικες σταγονες αρκουν .δες περισσοτερα εδω
* Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνών*αυγοτροφη σαφως μπορεις να αναφερεις την μαρκα οχι ομως το καταστημα που την ψωνισες  .

για τους σπορους που ρωτας δεν ξερω αν εννοει καποιο μιγμα ειδικα για παπαγαλους αλλα συνηθως κυκλοφορει καποιο με ποικιλια σπορων της φυσης για καναρινια και ιθαγενη .αν εννοει αυτο παρε μικρη ποσοτητα να δεις αν ειναι αποδεκτη απο τους παπαγαλους ,πριν παρεις περισσοτερους .δες εδω τη συζητηση 
*Σπόροι Υγείας*δες τι γραφω και στην πωλινα που ρωτα κατι αναλογο

----------


## μαρια ν

Το ονομα της ριγανης δεν το ξερω γιατι δεν την πηρα περιμενα να ρωτησω και μετα να την παρω.
Υπηρχε ομως σε σταγονες και υπηρχε και σε βαζακι με σκονη που μου ειπε οτι την περνουν
οι εκτροφεις γιατι συμφερει πιο πολυ απο τις σταγονες μπορει να παω να την παρω αυριο 
αμα εxει τελικα την origanum vulgare

----------


## jk21

να δεις την μαρκα και τα αλλα ασε να τα ψαξω εγω .η σκονη δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι τοσο πυκνη σε αιθερια ελαια οσο το υγρο εκχυλισμα .σαφως το δευτερο υπερτερει .αν δεν το ξερεις βεβαια νομιζεις οτι συμφερει .

----------


## μαρια ν

Ρωτησα για τις σταγονες ριγανης και μου ειπε οτι ειναι της quiko και οτι ειναι για το ανοσιοποιτικο

----------


## jk21

μιλας μαλλον για τα προιοντα αυτα






για το υγρο σκευασμα βρηκα σε εμπορικη σελιδα (που για ευνοητους λογους δεν επισυναπτω λινκ ) την εξης αναφορα 

<< *Med V* fuglabætiefnið er bráðnauðsynlegt öllum páfagaukum. Það inniheldur kjarrmintu eða oreganó* (Origanum vulgare)* sem býr yfir náttúrulegri hæfni til að drepa bakteríur, sveppi og  kokkagerla og vinnur því betur en mörg fúkkalyf.  Bætiefnið fyrirbyggir  hættulega bakteríumyndun í drykkjarvatni og einnig í meltingu fugla, og  hefur engar þekktar aukaverkanir. *Nauðsynlegt* *öllum páfagaukum og búrfuglum.* >>


απο τα παραπανω αν και δεν τα παω καλα με την υπολοιπη γλωσσα διακρινω (το εχω βαλει με αλλο χρωμα) οτι παραγεται απο origanum vulgare οποτε οι αναφορες για αντιβακτηριακη ,αντικοκκιδιακη και αντιμυκητισιακη δραση ισχυουν (εστω in vitro ) 
θα σου ελεγα να δεις το υγρο σκευασμα και να δεις ποσο της % αναφερει για το αιθεριο ελαιο ριγανης που περιεχει (αν το αναφερει ) .αν ειναι αναμεσα σε 5 - 10% ειναι οκ και να το παρεις σιγουρα .αν δεν αναφερει ,οχι οτι αποκλειεται να ειναι οκ ,απλα δεν ειναι πιστοποιημενο ως προς την συσταση του .εχω δει αλλα δυο τετοια προιοντα ,ενα της belgavet το oregano bvp 10%




 και ενα τo OREGO STIM της meriden 


το πρωτο το ειχα δει καπου ,το δευτερο ειχα δει οτι το ειχαν φερει στην κυπρο αλλα δεν ξερω αν εχει ερθει εδω .εγω ξεκαθαρα εχω προτεινει την παρασκευη δικω μας εκχυλισματων με συγκεκριμενες οδηγιες αλλα αν καποιος δεν θελει να μπει σε τετοιες διαδικασιες ,προιοντα σαν αυτα  (και οποιο αλλο αποδεδειγμενα ειναι απο origanum vulgare  ) τα προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα σαν προληψη ασθενειων (οχι σαν θεραπεια) σε αντικατασταση της κακης χρησης φαρμακων χωρις εγκριση γιατρων.στο αρθρο που ειχα γραψει για την χρηση των βοτανων ειχα εξηγησει με  στοιχεια την αξια των εκχυλισματων ριγανης προς τον σκοπο αυτο

----------


## μαρια ν

Ναι ειναι σαν τα 2 πρωτα προιοντα

----------


## joncr

Εγω παιδια βρηκα κατι σπορους που στο καταστημα μου τος ειπαν "σπορους υγειας" αλλα τι ειναι δεν ξερω και θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας , καθως και πληρωφοριες για την ορθη χρηση τους. 
Παντως τα πουλια μου τους εφαγαν ευχαριστως και αμεσως

Εδω ο Νειμ που τους τσιμπολογα ....




Οι καρδερινες δε , τους κατασπαραξαν . δεν εμεινε τιποτα απο ολοκληρο τσαμπι....




Ελπιζω να ειναι κατι καλο και να επιτρεπετε να τους δινω συχνα , γιατι πολυ το φχαριστιουνται...

----------


## billakos

Γιάννη, πανέμορφο το καναρίνι σου, να το χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Εγω παιδια βρηκα κατι σπορους που στο καταστημα μου τος ειπαν "σπορους υγειας" αλλα τι ειναι δεν ξερω και θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας , καθως και πληρωφοριες για την ορθη χρηση τους. 
> Ελπιζω να ειναι κατι καλο και να επιτρεπετε να τους δινω συχνα , γιατι πολυ το φχαριστιουνται...




Γιαννη το λενε κεχρι Σενεγαλης η Millet ξενικα. ειναι η αγαπημενη λιχουδια των παπαγαλων!! 
και οχι μονο απο οτι βλεπω.

----------

